
Aretha Franklin has died - craigferg501
https://www.clickondetroit.com/entertainment/aretha-franklin/aretha-franklin-the-queen-of-soul-dies-at-age-76
======
Waterluvian
As a youngish person who wasn't really into musiic, my first exposure to her
and that entire genre was the Blues Brothers. That movie and her scene is an
absolute delight.

~~~
qohen
The Blues Brothers scene in question is on YouTube [0] (this 5-ish minute
version sets up the musical number; the shorter versions don't).

That version, btw, is embedded in this interview of John Landis, the director
of the film on Deadline Hollywood. Landis discusses his pleasure at having
Aretha Franklin participate in the film and more [1].

He stresses an interesting point which is that the movie came out at a time
when disco eclipsed other genres like the blues...to the point that some
record companies passed on releasing the film's soundtrack album, thinking
that it wouldn't sell (as Landis points out, it wound up going platinum [2]).
And he describes how the movie was made to use Belushi's and Akroyd's
celebrity to bring attention to the then-neglected previous generation of
blues and R&B musicians -- apparently, it worked.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY66elCQkYk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY66elCQkYk)

[1] [https://deadline.com/2018/08/john-landis-aretha-franklin-
the...](https://deadline.com/2018/08/john-landis-aretha-franklin-the-blues-
brothers-reminisces-john-belushi-dan-aykroyd-1202447056/)

[2] [https://www.riaa.com/gold-platinum/?tab_active=default-
award...](https://www.riaa.com/gold-platinum/?tab_active=default-
award&se=blues+brothers#search_section)

------
coldcode
What a voice. Remember some video where she and a lot of other female vocal
stars much younger were singing together; she topped them all just by her
presence.

~~~
nso95
I assume this? [https://youtu.be/Lstk0Xe8sdg](https://youtu.be/Lstk0Xe8sdg)
Her and Celine Dion are amazing here

------
Geekette
RIP to the Queen of soul. Hard to find one whose work inspired industry
insiders and vast audiences, spanning across several generations. This tribute
by CNN is short but informative:

[https://twitter.com/CNN/status/1030103135338020864](https://twitter.com/CNN/status/1030103135338020864)

------
krylon
She leaves an incredible legacy. Not just in her own work, but in all the
musicians she inspired to find their own voice.

------
bsparker
RIP to the Queen of Soul

------
thrav
Do yourselves a favor and listen to “Get it Right”. 8 minutes of perfection.

~~~
zaat
If you haven't yet, listen to her performance of "(You make me feel like) A
natural woman"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHsnZT7Z2yQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHsnZT7Z2yQ)

------
classichasclass
Respect in Peace, Aretha.

------
lysp
Exactly 41 years to the day after Elvis.

------
rplnt
If you had asked me yesterday, I would have guessed she'd been dead for at
least two decades.

It's not the first time I'm surprised like this. When I imagine a 60s artist,
I tend to forget how young they achieved their stardom.

~~~
melling
The Rolling Stones are still touring. I’m not sure why you’re surprised that
people from the 1960’s are still alive.

Unfortunately she had pancreatic cancer, an extremely deadly disease.

It doesn’t feel like 10 years since Randy Pausch died of pancreatic cancer:

[https://www.cmu.edu/randyslecture/book/index.html](https://www.cmu.edu/randyslecture/book/index.html)

~~~
Ntrails
The stones are still around and doing things. I cannot recall seeing her doing
anything in my lifetime. Not TV, not concerts, etc etc.

vOV

------
gonvaled
Sad, but hn relevant?

~~~
taytus
That's for the community to decide.

~~~
krapp
_Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they 're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. (...) If they'd cover it on TV
news, it's probably off-topic._

There's no interesting new phenomenon to discuss with celebrity deaths. Unless
Aretha Franklin wrote some software of note or otherwise influenced tech or
hacker culture in some significant way, then this is obviously off topic.

